# Kerbed alloy



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

Totally gutted as I've kerbed one of my alloys on my pride and joy.
Also took a piece out of the rim protector on the tyre sidewall.Can anyone recommend somewhere to get a smart repair done as I don't really want a full diamond cut job as I think the wheel may look odd to the other 3 ?
I had a puncture about 6 weeks ago and neede the tyre replacing on another wheel as it was very close to the edge ... could a piece be scalpeled out of this tyre and bonded to the damaged area ?
Any suggestions please as I'm gutted , The car is only 4 months old. Has anyone got a wheel spare or know where they maybe one

Thanks in advance 
Nigel


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Plenty of soapy water & different grades of wetNdry will soon sort that out until next time, finish off with metal polish.
No you can't bond a piece from another tyre to the tyre.
Hoggy.


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

My loving wife did mine yesterday. My cars exactly 1 month old yesterday. Luckily I've got the insurance so if it looks odd all the other 3 may accidentally be kerbed before the insurance runs out.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

A10TT said:


> Any suggestions please as I'm gutted


If you drive down Sir Frank Whittle road Derby there is a sign for diamond wheel repairs. The unit is on Stores road I think?
There is also a wheel repairer on the industrial estate near Rollerworld if that helps but I wasn't too impressed when I had one done there.


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info 
I work in derby so I'll check that out. In the meantime I've just painted lacquer on the damage so it doesn't start to corrode


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

A10TT said:


> Thanks for the info
> I work in derby so I'll check that out. In the meantime I've just painted lacquer on the damage so it doesn't start to corrode


I can highly recommend First Aid Wheels in London to anyone who has curbed their wheels (including diamond cut) - they will whip your wheel/s off, give you some spares so you can carry on with your essential Waitrose shopping and they are generally finished as new within a few days. They may negotiate a bit on price too. Their yard is like something from Eastenders circa 1985.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Wife Kerbed a wheel in the week without even knowing. Not to deep but ran the whole distance between spokes. Excuse her poor quality pic



Just spent 10 mins wet sanding and polishing back and it's come up pretty good. I'll refine a little bit more when it's a bit warmer but you can't see it unless looking for it now





We actually have alloy insurance but try to avoid full refurbs unless it's a large kerbing as I had a really bad experience from one of the most reputable refurbers on a golf Gti in the past. Got it more for the replacement service if it gets cracked etc


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

I've had good service from these people in the past: https://revive-uk.com, and they will come and do it at your home if the damage does not require diamond cut.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

You've done a good job there Winrya.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

sherry13 said:


> You've done a good job there Winrya.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Don't let him fool you, its a different wheel. :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

How about this one..?!










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Could be a bit more difficult to refurb..


----------

